# Anyone home from Canada yet?



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking for any reports out of canada? 10 days until departure!!


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I dont know about Sask or Alberta but in Maniotba unless you go WAY up there you cant hunt until like the third week in Sept and that is a snow only season. The duck and regular goose season opens up for basically americans the last monday in sept.


----------



## Sky (Sep 11, 2010)

What part of Canada will you be going to?


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Luckily I have a retired brother. He and my dog entered Saskatchewan yesterday. They spend time scouting and visiting all our farmers that we have connected with over the years. We basically hunt the eastern 1/2 of SK.'

Recieved email from one of the farmers yesterday that there were strings of canada geese migrating "6 miles wide by 2 miles long - enough to feed all of Minnesota". He had them in his field as he has some high ground that didnt' flood out this year. Put out the proprane guns to keep them off the fields until we arrive.

He hadn't hunted waterfowl for years but is so excited to have us come. The last 2 years he goes out field hunting with us. Elk and deer hunting starts today for residents so he will get that out of the way before we start bird hunting.


----------



## Sky (Sep 11, 2010)

sound like you got a good thing going up there. good luck


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Canada is wet, wet, wet and more wet. We were only able to drive in one field, the crops are 75% canola or more through most of Saskatchewan. Everybody has to hunt the same fields there is very little harvested.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

More canola than usual but I wouldn't say 3/4ths or more of the province is Canola. I was surprised to see semis and grain trailers driving in some fields after hearing the doom and gloom reports. Some areas we used a quad and others we had no problem driving a 3/4 ton with a tandem trailer into the field. Didn't see as many birds as usual but it is by far the most standing crop I have seen at this time of the year. I would recommend an ATV if you have access to one.


----------

